# Gravity Feed Cabinet Smoker



## bass (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi All, 

I know I dont post here much, but this forum and Jeff's website have been a tremendous help to me in my smoking foray 

I started smoking back in 2012 - 2013 timeframe.  In 2016 I started a new job and a bunch of my new co-workers are into smoking meats.   
Several times a year we do company BBQ at work.   Since we are an OEM Mfg. of industrial equipment, we have fabricators as part of the crew, so it was a natural thing to build our own smokers.  

We have a big horizontal offset made from a 200 gallon ASME pressure vessel on a trailer, but my favorite is the Gravity Feed Cabinet smoker that the shop foreman built for himself.  
Everybody likes it and he's building two more, one will be mine when done.








Here's the first one he built for himself.   











Charcoal chute and the basic framework.










A pallet full of panel skins.   starting to stuff the boxes with insulation.  

More later......


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 6, 2021)

That's pretty awesome! Congrats


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Aug 6, 2021)

The best job benefit.


----------



## bass (Aug 6, 2021)

So needless to say, this project has been going on for some time now, at least 6 or 8 months.   Here's a few pix of the gravity feed in action:
Last weekend I hosted the band and AV team & their families for a BBQ at the house.  Did some ribs & chicken, along with smoked stuffed jalapeños.
























Now back to the smoker....  

Firebox and fuel feed chute.   We generally burn Kingsford in these units.   I like it because its economical, readily available and its consistent.  The last part is pretty important in my mind.   We add smoke wood to taste directly into the firebox.   







Here it's really starting to take shape.  






Its Twins !  







Seams are getting fully welded of course....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2021)

What a great job, working in a shop like that!!
Al


----------



## bass (Aug 7, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> What a great job, working in a shop like that!!
> Al


It definitely has some perks.   I’m not a welder so its handy to know of several that I can access as needed.   The in house BBQ’s are great too.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Aug 22, 2021)

Cool.  Looks a lot like my Southern Q Limo Jr.

Hard to beat a good gravity feed imho.


----------



## bass (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi - its been a while since I've posted.  
Life threw us a curveball and my better half is going through some serious health issues; havent smoked anything since the BBQ I threw for the church band earlier in this thread. 

Anyway - some progress has been made on the smokers we are building at work.  This one of the two will be mine as I opted for upgraded casters and they are installed now.    Below shows the framework around the firebox door completed. 







Shelf supports are in place.   







firebox door is installed and flat free semi-pneumatic heavy duty 8" casters installed.







with a little luck I might be able to smoke the Christmas Turkey in this !

they are supposed to make the some push handles up out of 2" square tube this week and mock them up for a trial.   I wanted handles that could be used to move it around the patio / yard  as well as good as tie down anchor points when I want to load it into a trailer and move it off site somewhere.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 2, 2021)

Looking great.  Please keep us posted with updated pictures.


----------

